# Prucaolopride is now in Canada, I start my samples tomorrow.



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

Hello, long time lurker first time poster here....First, here's my story30ish female disgnosed with IBS-c as a teen. Been so long I don't remember the tests done. I don't think there were that many but my gastroenterologist says I have slow moving GI tract. I have been managing mostly with Milk of Magnesia. Lots of it. It eventually works but sometimes it takes a few days of 1 or even 2 60ml doses a day for a day of loose and often watery stools. Sometimes got to put up with pain and bloating before this happens. Yuck but it's better than not going. Won't go at all without "help". Tried everything else, stimulant laxatives completely stopped working. Lactulose was too bloating and gassy and too many times not effective. Of course I get healthy amounts of fiber!I try not to let myself go more than 2-3 days at a time without going, otherwise it's harder to resolve!Anyways found out from my gastroenterologist that prucalopride (known as Resolor in Eurpoe) has FINALLY been approved in Canada. It has not been marketed advertised or sold in pharmacies yet though. He managed to get in touch with a rep from Jannsen (they have the rights to the drug and call it Resotron) and got samples. Well I'm the first to get my hands on them. This medication is the same mechanism of action as Zelnorm, without the pesky heart side effects.Plan to maybe start it tomorrow.Anyone else on this or would like updates?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--thanks so much--i would love to hear updates! i have slow transit constipation and have been following the development of prucalopride for about four years now. sure do wish it was approved in the usa!fingers crossed it works for you! thanks for keeping us posted. wishing you all the best.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes, would love updates! I am still ordering zelnorm from mexico and still find it effective after many many years. However, I'd rather take something that is approved by the FDA and my insurance. Good luck and I hope it works for you. Welcome to the BB.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Is Zelnorm really as good as people say? The way everyone touts it is like its the cure?


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

oceannir said:


> Is Zelnorm really as good as people say? The way everyone touts it is like its the cure?


I took it briefly before it went off the market. It wasn't a miracle cure, but as I recall (it was several years ago) it helped quite a bit. It didn't eliminate my need for laxatives but it greatly reduced it.


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

I have decided to wait a couple of weeks until I am off a course of herbs to begin the prucalopride. This way I can avoid any possible interactions and also know for sure how the medication is working. I am nervous to start it -- I heard the first couple of days on it can be hell (dizziness, headaches, severe diarrhea). My doctor told me to wait until a time I have nothing to do for a couple of days, no work or anything else. So I am leaning to start 2 weekends from now and possibly have a weekend from hell before MAYBE finally relief Won't forget to keep you all posted as to what happens!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

dandycandy--yes, it makes sense to wait a bit, like you said, before trying it. and hopefully the side effects you have (if any) won't be too bad. usually the side effects of a new med will dimish over time, as your body adjusts to it. thanks for the updates!oceannir--zelnorm did help a lot of people. it didn't work too well for me--at least not when taken as prescribed--on a daily basis. i guess my body just developed a tolerance to it rather quickly. the only way i could get it to work (per my doc's advice) was take a double dose in the am and only take it two or three days a week--no more.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

annie7 said:


> dandycandy--yes, it makes sense to wait a bit, like you said, before trying it. and hopefully the side effects you have (if any) won't be too bad. usually the side effects of a new med will dimish over time, as your body adjusts to it. thanks for the updates!oceannir--zelnorm did help a lot of people. it didn't work too well for me--at least not when taken as prescribed--on a daily basis. i guess my body just developed a tolerance to it rather quickly. the only way i could get it to work (per my doc's advice) was take a double dose in the am and only take it two or three days a week--no more.


sorry to hear annie. I wonder if that is because your constipation is outlet issue predominant? I'm still curious as to how you lived your entire life with this without the drugs available. While when I was younger I managed it with Fiber it seems that now it really needs the osmotics to help it, and no doubt when you were younger alot of the fancy diets wern't around that are here today. Interesting quote about Zelnorm


> Peikin: Although Zelnorm is relatively new it has been a well studied drug and has been known to be very safe in many clinical trials. The two main side effects are diarrhea and headache, but most people do not experience these symptoms. Most people should be taking it twice a day.It works best if you do not take it with food. It may take a few days to work, so I usually advise my patients to stay on their fiber product or stool softener until the Zelnorm begins to work.Although Zelnorm is a good drug, it does not work for everyone. If there's no improvement at the 6 mg dose given twice a day for a month, it probably is not going to work.The drug seems to be safe to take for several months. There is not much experience with Zelnorm beyond one year of use, but there is no indication at present that long-term use of Zelnorm causes any problems. As soon as you stop Zelnorm, it is likely that your original symptoms will recur within a few days. Zelnorm is only indicated for people with constipation-predominant irritable bowel syndrome. I would hesitate using it in alternators unless it was being used in their constipation phase, and I would never use it in patients with diarrhea-predominant IBS.


I wonder if Prucalopride will be as good as Zelnorm. Zelnorm did get very universal positive reviews.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

There is potential for tumour formation following high level, prolonged exposure.http://www.tga.gov.au/pdf/auspar/auspar-resotrans.pdf


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Overall though, it sounds very promising. Its exciting that drugs like this are in development.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oceannir---oh no--my c is not outlet predominant. my gastro said--and i agree--as shown by my sitz marker test--my c is a combo of both slow transit and outlet problems--rectocele and vaginal prolapse. i also have mitochondrial disease. the dna test showed that it affects my colon, causing slow motility and pain.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oceannir---oh no--my c is not outlet predominant. my gastro said--and i agree--as shown by my sitz marker test--my c is a combo of both slow transit and outlet problems--rectocele and vaginal prolapse. i also have mitochondrial disease. the dna test showed that it affects my colon, causing slow motility and pain.


Its difficult to imagine how easy life is for people without this.The super irony is that in public they all assume we are just one of them.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yeah, you're right--we don't "look sick"....


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

oceannir said:


> Is Zelnorm really as good as people say? The way everyone touts it is like its the cure?


Everybody's different. For me, it was a Godsend.


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

HelloWell I took my first dose 4 1/2 hours ago expecting a nightmare of a day. Maybe it's still coming, but so far so good. Feel wiped with a splitting headache. No nausea and not much dizziness but then again I am not moving up and around a lot. No diarrhea or stomach cramps. In fact I just had a normal healthy looking BM, unusual for me. I'll keep you guys posted as to how everything turns out. I just want this headache to go away but from what I understand it could be a couple days. My stomach, however, feels great...I hope this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update!sorry about the headache but hopefully it'll go away in a few days like you said. that's terrific that your stomach feels great and that you had a good BM --what a rare and wonderful thing for us c people--right?fingers crossed it works well for you! and thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

annie7 said:


> thanks for the update!sorry about the headache but hopefully it'll go away in a few days like you said. that's terrific that your stomach feels great and that you had a good BM --what a rare and wonderful thing for us c people--right?fingers crossed it works well for you! and thanks for keeping us posted.


Yeah it was super weird I NEVER just go and have a normal BM, its always something loose and forced out by MoM or painful and inadequate.....well now my headache's gone I feel fine and we'll see what tomorrow brings!FYI - I am taking one 2mg tablet per day, for now.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no i never have a normal bm either. mine are just like yours--loose and forced out by MoM and laxatives. without them i don't go at all.so glad to hear the headache's gone--what a relief that must be! good to know the headaches don't last forever.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds very promising. I really hope they can get a drug like this that cures this out to the mainstream, however as always I wonder if we can take this as part of our 'daily' routine for the next 20 years. Or if our bowels will slow right down with continued usage of it


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

Today started off with a decent BM and my tummy feels great. I wonder too, Oceannir, how long this can last for. I don't have my hopes up that it will be a long term treatment so I'll enjoy it while it lasts. Hey, I'm only on Day 2, it's not sayin much.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

...yup--enjoy it while it lasts--i agree wholeheartedly!!! and hopefully it'll last a long long time.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

annie7 said:


> ...yup--enjoy it while it lasts--i agree wholeheartedly!!! and hopefully it'll last a long long time.


werdIt never ceases to amaze me how much the IBS swings back and forward. Sometimes despite not changing anything about my diet or supplements my bowel feels so slow and uncooperative, then it will go through periods of weeks where I feel somewhat normal. If it was the latter all the time it would be great.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

I have IBS C, though my GP recently told me I have functional constipation. Been dealing with this for two years, though it has progressively gotten worse. I am currently taking TCM with osmotic laxatives and fiber. This is giving me some relief but its not ideal. I have been prescribed prucalopride but I am afraid to take it just because it seems SO unatural and scary. Dunno if I am going to take it or not, I should try MOM as everything I am currently taking hardly works.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

TheOutlookChild said:


> I have IBS C, though my GP recently told me I have functional constipation. Been dealing with this for two years, though it has progressively gotten worse. I am currently taking TCM with osmotic laxatives and fiber. This is giving me some relief but its not ideal. I have been prescribed prucalopride but I am afraid to take it just because it seems SO unatural and scary. Dunno if I am going to take it or not, I should try MOM as everything I am currently taking hardly works.


I'm fairly sure yours is hormonal based from what you've told me. So it is the absolute definition of functional. Why have they not done a sitz test on you to determine its origins?


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

Because they suck. my GP does not even know what that is and my GI says I gotta go find somebody to do it.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

TheOutlookChild said:


> Because they suck. my GP does not even know what that is and my GI says I gotta go find somebody to do it.


You need to see someone called a Colo Rectal Surgeon to do that sort of thing. Gi's are notoriously bad at IBS.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

oceannir said:


> You need to see someone called a Colo Rectal Surgeon to do that sort of thing. Gi's are notoriously bad at IBS.


I will go on yet another quest.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Any competent GI would refer you to one. I'm not sure how it works in Canada but the GI and ColoRectal Specialists usually work together.


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

Partial very incomplete BM yesterday, nothing today. Feel quite a bit "trapped" in me, no urges to go but am feeling backed up. Had a stomachache all night last night and didn't sleep. Had to call in sick at 5am. Back to a typical day in my life. Thinking about taking some MoM or an enema


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

Feeling better last couple days. BM yesterday. Wondering if this is the kind of drug that makes it worse before it's better (with the stomachache part) Definitely have been going better than I would be with nothing at all (I am not supplementing the Resotran with any other lax at this time), but not as much as I would like to. I will take the Resotran for 5 weeks and decide overall how much of a difference it has made and if it will be worth the cost. Or if I just go back to MoM. Time will tell and I'll continue to follow up.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad you started feeling a little better yesterday. how disappointing that resotran isn't working as well as it was--hopefully that will change. sure would be wonderful if it worked consistently well. but i guess it's early days yet so fingers crossed things will get better.zelnorm--which i know was a bit different than resotran although basically the same type of med--never worked well for me on a daily basis. my body seemded to build up a tolerance to it pretty quickly. the only way i could get it to work was take it every other day or every three days. and then every couple months periodically go off it--take a drug holiday-- for about a week--which sort of "kicked started" it into working again. and yes, like you said, maybe it's one of those drugs that makes things worse before they get better. hang in there and thanks for the update.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

also--i should add that with zelnorm people always said their docs and pharmacists told them that because it was a bowel regulator and not a laxative, it worked better if you weren't already backed up. so they advised that if you were backed up before starting it or got that way while taking it to do a clean out and than start taking it again.


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

annie7 said:


> glad you started feeling a little better yesterday. how disappointing that resotran isn't working as well as it was--hopefully that will change. sure would be wonderful if it worked consistently well. but i guess it's early days yet so fingers crossed things will get better.zelnorm--which i know was a bit different than resotran although basically the same type of med--never worked well for me on a daily basis. my body seemded to build up a tolerance to it pretty quickly. the only way i could get it to work was take it every other day or every three days. and then every couple months periodically go off it--take a drug holiday-- for about a week--which sort of "kicked started" it into working again. and yes, like you said, maybe it's one of those drugs that makes things worse before they get better. hang in there and thanks for the update.


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

Another good day today.And Zelnorm never worked 100% the way I would have liked it to either but as I mentioned before it did help. I never remember being a 100% regular person on it (which was disappointing because I was hoping I miraculously would be) just better of than without it. So if Resotran ends up being the same way after the complete trial period is over it should be as much of a "success" as I can hope for. I'm just thankful I have this opportunity to try a treatment out. Aside from that terrible 2 days this last week honestly really has better than a normal one. It's easy to get too discouraged too soon. This is just a discouraging condition in general as we all know. We're ALL waiting for a "CURE". And Annie, I did start the medication a little backed up---I mean I pretty much always am at least a little lol---maybe that had an effect on the way things began. Thanks for mentioning that about Zelnorm...I was not aware but I guess it makes sense!I did change my display name btw....didn't mean to confuse any one if I did


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad to hear this week was better than normal. i agree--it is easy to get discouraged. you are doing a wonderful job at staying positive throughout all this. and yes, i agree--i always feel that any treatment--med, whatever-- that improves things--even if it's only by a little bit and not a 100 per cent improvement--is a good treatment. any improvement is better than nothing at all, imho. and sometimes combining treatments --with your doc's approval of course--can help things even more. some people said that taking zelnorm with amitiza made both drugs work better for them than taking either one by itself. personally i found taking zelnorm with milk of magnesia helped improve things a bit.i do hope prucalopride gets approved soon in the usa. i would so love an opportunity to try it!and yes thanks for explaining about your display name. i'm easily confused--lol. when i read you first post with the new name i thought it was someone different--lol...


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

I have taken prucalopride twice in the last week. I dont know if this is related but I have had awful fatigue, weakness and serious body aches. Anybody else have these side effects?


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

Well here's an update. I continued to have more bowel movements then usual but they were small and I struggled. I felt the drug working (movement in my colon, softer stool wanting to come out) but they kept getting stuck in my bottom after just a little coming out. I met with my gastroenterologist today and started talking about it. That opened up a whole door of conversation and discussing many symptoms I've had. I've never understood how people could just go have "try to have a bowel movement". It's coming or it's in there and if it's coming out, it better be liquid enough that my rectum doesn't push it back in. I can't believe this is just coming up now but now that I've looked it up I'm like a textbook case of pelvic floor dyssynergia (something I've never heard about until today.) I even have the bladder/urination issues but since I've NEVER been relaxed in that department (subconscious stress of maybe not being able to go or it hurting or who knows what) I didn't realize this is contributing to my C. So while Prucalopride is definitely trying to work it can only do so much if my muscles won't relax enough to to the finishing piece. Makes sense to me..... my doctor wants me to get a pelvic floor examination and talked to me about physio and biofeedback. He wants to me to try the prucalopride again at a later date, after I've at least had a pelvic floor examination.This so frustrating. I wish this came up before but better late than never. It just seems like it's always something else, a never ending struggle


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry resotran didn't work completely well for you---but it is definitely good that you and your doc are now investigating pelvic floor dysfunction--pfd. you're right--it's frustrating but so much better late than never. i recently had a defogram--it's a very useful and informative test. while it showed that i do not have pfd it did reveal that i have a moderately sized rectocele and a vaginal prolaspe--neither of which i knew i had and both of which affect my ability to pass a bm.good luck to you! you're on the road to finding relief. i've read that biofeedback has a 70 per cent success rate with pfd. hope you can get started with all this soon and get some relief!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh-one more thing...have you tried putting your feet on a footstool--or overturned wastebasket or whatever-- while on the toilet? that has helped me quite a bit. elevating your feet like that straightens out the anorectal angle and allows for a more complete evacuation. you can google it for more info.or if you're really agile (and brave) you can try squatting on the toilet seat itself. i actually tried that and almost broke the seat--lol...


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh-one more thing...have you tried putting your feet on a footstool--or overturned wastebasket or whatever-- while on the toilet? that has helped me quite a bit. elevating your feet like that straightens out the anorectal angle and allows for a more complete evacuation. you can google it for more info.or if you're really agile (and brave) you can try squatting on the toilet seat itself. i actually tried that and almost broke the seat--lol...


I tried your suggestion with the footstool and did make things more comfortable, thanks!I have an appointment for a full pelvic floor exam coming up next month. However, it sounds intense and time consuming, which is ok, but the fact it's all out-of-pocket (not covered by any insurance) I need to really think about the pros and cons and affordability after the initial exam.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update. glad the footstool is working! i love mine--my little bathroom friend--my constant companion--lol.i had the defogram to help dx pelvic floor and outlet problems and it did a good job of that, too--very thorough. and thankfully my insurance paid for it.but last i checked (2010) they wouldn't pay for biofeedback or any type of pelvic floor physical therapy for constipation--only for incontinence. and yes you're right--all that is very expensive and way way out of my price range out of pocket with hubby and i retired and all.because of this, over the years i've been collecting info on physical therapy techniques---although of course, pelvic floor PT and biofeedback is best done in person with a therapist and the probes etc. but for those of us without insurance coverage, maybe this info will help a little.this is thanks to a poster here named primrose and the link:"Basically, when on the loo you raise your legs via a footstool or similar so you are adopting the traditional "squatting" position. Then imagine you are trying to "pop" your buttons on the top of your skirt/trousers by puffing out your waist. Keeping this going you "pump" down using the same area (not your anus). You need to allow a quiet 10 mins each day to practise this but you will find that eventually you are telling your body when to go and not the other way round. You also have more productive bowel movements which lead to less "dashes" when out. But in my case this is combined with the pelvic floor exercises which, as the nurse pointed out, have to be done every day for life... But, in my case, the result has been profound and confidence breeds more confidence. Her final remark was: expect some setbacks. Amazing how this remark stops you anticipating failure! But, as yet, this hasn't happened. I hope this helps. Kindest." http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/146809-correct-diagnosisalso another link: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/113788-biofeedback-aiding-in-a-bowel-movementso i've been using these techniques for quite a few years and it helps. i see my gastro's pa next month and the gastro himself end of aug and (fingers crossed) if insurance does now finally pay for PT and bio i'm going to try it. good luck to you! wishing you all the best.


----------



## ilana8472 (Sep 29, 2011)

tableandchairs said:


> Well here's an update. I continued to have more bowel movements then usual but they were small and I struggled. I felt the drug working (movement in my colon, softer stool wanting to come out) but they kept getting stuck in my bottom after just a little coming out. I met with my gastroenterologist today and started talking about it. That opened up a whole door of conversation and discussing many symptoms I've had. I've never understood how people could just go have "try to have a bowel movement". It's coming or it's in there and if it's coming out, it better be liquid enough that my rectum doesn't push it back in. I can't believe this is just coming up now but now that I've looked it up I'm like a textbook case of pelvic floor dyssynergia (something I've never heard about until today.) I even have the bladder/urination issues but since I've NEVER been relaxed in that department (subconscious stress of maybe not being able to go or it hurting or who knows what) I didn't realize this is contributing to my C. So while Prucalopride is definitely trying to work it can only do so much if my muscles won't relax enough to to the finishing piece. Makes sense to me..... my doctor wants me to get a pelvic floor examination and talked to me about physio and biofeedback. He wants to me to try the prucalopride again at a later date, after I've at least had a pelvic floor examination.This so frustrating. I wish this came up before but better late than never. It just seems like it's always something else, a never ending struggle


Hey there,Thanks for posting your experiences with Resotran. I've honestly been too scared to try it yet, which I know is counterproductive, but I get really stressed out when starting new medications. My stomach has been really bad the past two weeks, culminating yesterday in a terrible episode of diarrhea (while out, no less). I'm just glad I made it home without any incidents, it was that bad. So today out of desperation I've decided to start the Resotran but after reading your stories and some others I'm not sure now is the right time-I have plans tomorrow! So July 27th seems to be my target date because I'll have three free days then. Did you take it in the morning/with food/without? I'm finding there's such a lack of info out there because the drug is so new, and it's hard to get ahold of my gastro.With regard to your pelvic floor issues, how did your assessment go? If you need a recommendation of a good physio clinic, my partner is the admin of a clinic that just happens to have a physiotherapist who addresses pelvic floor issues. It's in Thornhill, where in Canada are you?Anyway, thanks again for the info. Will post more when I have anything to share.Ilana


----------



## Lynee (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone, Reading your stories and relieved I"m not the only one with these issues.I've always constipation but much worse this year. [Cuz I'm turning 60??]I'm in Canada and Dr. prescribed Resotran. I started it yesterday, 1mg. Luckily I continued my stool softener even tho Dr. said I wouldn't need it. Results after day 2 are LOTS of gas and rumbling, I'm going but it's still firm and hard to "deliver". If not better in a few days,I'll ask if I should go to 2 mg. But it's SO EXPENSIVE!! I was hoping 1mg would do the trick.I've had no other side effects but maybe cuz I'm taking lower dose. We'll see and I'll let you know. Surprised Canada approved it before U.S.!!!Dr. also recommended squatting at toilet with stool. Something online to buy at "SquattyPotty.com" but I find a stool works fine. It does help!


----------



## rockinroz (Sep 10, 2012)

I am so relieved to find this site. I had no idea there were new medicines coming out. I had given up. The only thing that has ever worked consistently for me is Zelnorm. If this new drug works like that I may start to feel like a human being again. Please give me any updates as you have them.Thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Lynee---good luck with resotran! fingers crossed it starts working well for you. i've have slow transit constipation for many many years and now outlet problems as well--rectocele and vaginal prolapse-- so i have a feeling that if prucalopride is ever approved in the usa, i'll definitely need the 2 mg dose. and i do understand what you mean about price--it is expensive! i know i can get it now through canada drugs.com but they require a script--which, understandably, my gastro is reluctant to wrtie since it's not fda approved--and the price is way high for me (retired).and welcome to turning 60---i hit that milestone in march--and survived--lol...tons o fun! well, you know what they say--60 is the new 35..







thanks for the updates.rockinroz--did you know that linaclotide (linzess) was fda approved here in the usa late last month? unfortunately it's not like zelnorm, though--it sounds like it works a lot like amitiza only it's supposed to be better. it increases luminal fluid in the intestines which accelerates intestinal transit and helps promote a bowel movement. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/156509-new-constipation-med/page__pid__874757#entry874757


----------



## Lynee (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Annie 7 for the "welcome" to 60. I have more months before I hit that milestone. If it's the new 35, I can't say I FEEL like 35!! But 60 sounds SO OLD! I'm doing OK on 2mg. Going to the wc a LOT, like 3-4 X /day.I hope it's not like this all the time. I don't feel any side effects as listed here, but I feel I'm urinating more. Anyone else find this effect??It would be nice if there was a med that fixed a problem without creating another one! I guess that woul be called magic!!!And by the way,the stool to mimic squattingreally helps!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh--60's not old. in some of the medical articles i read, they refer to the "oldest old"--those 85 and older. so we're young! my mind feels like 35--often much younger--lol-but oh yes on quite a few days my body is right up there with the "oldest old".glad the 2 mg is working but yes, i agree with you--one doesn't want a med that fixes one problem only to create another.oh yes--love my footstool---my little bathroom companion---along with a cat or two sometimes...


----------



## Lynee (Sep 9, 2012)

ilana8472 said:


> Hey there,Thanks for posting your experiences with Resotran. I've honestly been too scared to try it yet, which I know is counterproductive, but I get really stressed out when starting new medications. My stomach has been really bad the past two weeks, culminating yesterday in a terrible episode of diarrhea (while out, no less). I'm just glad I made it home without any incidents, it was that bad. So today out of desperation I've decided to start the Resotran but after reading your stories and some others I'm not sure now is the right time-I have plans tomorrow! So July 27th seems to be my target date because I'll have three free days then. Did you take it in the morning/with food/without? I'm finding there's such a lack of info out there because the drug is so new, and it's hard to get ahold of my gastro.With regard to your pelvic floor issues, how did your assessment go? If you need a recommendation of a good physio clinic, my partner is the admin of a clinic that just happens to have a physiotherapist who addresses pelvic floor issues. It's in Thornhill, where in Canada are you?Anyway, thanks again for the info. Will post more when I have anything to share.Ilana


----------



## Lynee (Sep 9, 2012)

What a small world! I went to a physio for pelvic floor issues in Thornhill, well actually Richmond Hill. Is it Cathy at Complete Physio?? She's very good!


----------



## dimasok (Sep 14, 2012)

Do they have it in Shoppers already? I live in Vaughan


----------



## Lynee (Sep 9, 2012)

dimasok said:


> Do they have it in Shoppers already? I live in Vaughan


Yes, but they had to order mine and they're about $4/pill!!


----------



## sonic123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just tried Resolor/prucalopride 1mg at night as followup to SIBO antibiotic treatment. For four nights, had serious heart palpitations, terrible nightmares, and excessive nighttime urination (5-7x). Also felt really dizzy when tried to hike, almost to the point of blacking out. Dr. said to stop after the four doses but still feel a bit dizzy one week later, almost like an asymptomatic flu. Being switched to Domperiodone.


----------



## To Our Faces (Dec 25, 2012)

Prucalopride increases peristalsis. Linzess increases fluid. They work differently than each other. You can take both at the same time. Prucalopride is like Zelnorm was. Linzess is a similar type of drug to Amitiza only much improved. Amitiza has terrible side effects and is ineffective. Zelnorm is off the market.


----------

